# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: عدم نمایش داده از پایگاه داده

## vid4259

سلام برنامه من چهار عمل ثبت -ویرایش -حذف - نمایش داده رو انجام میده که سه عمل اول درست انجام میشه ولی عمل نمایش اطلاعات درست کار نمی کنه
-1-یه کلاس دارم که داده رو میگیره با نام getdata

public class Getdata {
    
    public int id;
    public String name;
    public String family;
    public String code;
    


}


2- وقتی روی دکمه نمایش کلیک می کنم و نوشتن ای دی این کد اجرا میشه

 buttonSelect.setOnClickListener(new OnClickListener() {
    
            @Override
            public void onClick(View arg0) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        
                int idshow=Integer.parseInt(editTextid.getText().toStr  ing()) ;
              
                Getdata g = db.showdata(idshow);


                editTextName.setText(g.name);
                editTextFamily.setText(g.family);
                editTextcode.setText(g.code);
        
                }
        }) ;       



3-تابع showdata به فرم زیر هست  که مقدارname,family,code رو خالی برمی گردونه نه null و بخاطر این ادیت تکست ها پر نمیشه


public Getdata showdata(int id)
    {


    	Getdata g = new Getdata();


         try
         {
             // کوئری برای انتخاب دانشجویی با شماره ردیف مورد نظر ID
             String query = "SELECT * FROM tbl_test WHERE ID = " + id+";";


             // ایجاد ارتباط خواندنی با دیتابیس
             SQLiteDatabase db = this.getReadableDatabase();


             // ظرفی برای نتیجه برگردانده شده از کوئری
             Cursor cursor = db.rawQuery(query, null);


             // اگر سطری به عنوان نتیجه کوئری برگردانده شده بود، دستورات داخل شرط اجرا شود
             if (cursor.moveToFirst() == true)
             {


            	 g.id=cursor.getInt(0);
                 g.name = cursor.getString(1);
                 g.family = cursor.getString(2);
                 g.code = cursor.getString(3);
                
             }
         }
         catch (Exception ex)
         {
             g = null;
         }


         return g;//name"",family="",code=""
    }



به نظرتون مشکل کجاس که اطلاعات رو برنمی گردونه

----------

